# IMAF, Inc Camp in Connecticut (July)



## Brian Johns (Jun 14, 2003)

Yet more information regarding an upcoming IMAF, Inc. camp.





July 31 ~ Aug 3, 2003 , Cromwell, CT
Director: Master Brian Zawilinski

CONTACT
Camp Director: Master Brian Zawilinski
Email: brian.zawilinski@modernarnis.net

COST
10% discount for Early Bird registration (before July 10, 2003)
10% discount for all IMAF members
If you cannot attend the whole camp, IMAF does offer individual session training.
Session Cost 10% Discount 20% Discount
1 $ 60 $54 $48
2 $120 $108 $96
3 $180 $162 $144
4 $220 $198 $176
5 $260 $234 $208
6 $300 $270 $240
7 $340 $306 $272
8 or Full $360 $324 $288

TRAINING LOCATION & ACCOMODATION
Radisson Hotel & Conference Ctr.
100 Berlin Road
Cromwell, CT 06416
1-860-635-6970 (reservations)
Group room rates are $79/night for single or double, $89/night for triple, $99/night for quad. occupancy.
Discout group rate requires reservations be made by July 10th, 2003.

TRANSPORTATION
All transportation will be provided for those flying in/out of Bradley Int'l Airport. Please send your schedule to Master Brian Zawilinski.

INSTRUCTORS
Camp instructors are some of the top instructors in the Official IMAF, Inc.. To lead the Modern Arnis Teaching and Tradition, Grandmaster Presas hand picked (before he passed away) Successor/Chairman of the Board of the IMAF, Inc., Dr. Randi Schea, and the IMAF Steering Committee,(Masters of Tapi Tapi). They will take you through an informational, educational, and physical training camp. Also assisted by many of the top Black Belts from around the country, you will experience Modern Arnis the Filipino Martial Arts in a fun and stimulating training environment.

PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE
The Official IMAF, Inc. welcomes martial artists of all styles & skill levels, as well as students with no experience. Modern Arnis stands alone as a complete fighting system, yet its techniques enhance the effectiveness of any art.

YOU WILL LEARN
A fascinating variety of stick, knife, empty hand and Jujitsu techniques. These include blocks and disarms with sticks and empty hands, knife disarms, joint locks, disarm counters and reversals, sweeps and throws, ground fighting, flow drills, sinawali, cane sparring and trapping hands drills.

INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION
The intensive "Instructor Training Program" is designed to rapidly train the instructor with sufficient fundamentals to be able to conduct a Modern Arnis Program at their own school. Training in advanced techniques is available to students with previous training. Basic and Advanced Instructor Certificates are awarded upon successful completion of training. Beginners have the opportunity to be tested for rank at the end of the Camp. (Testing fee is extra.)


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 15, 2003)

Brian and his senior students in CT are a class act.    I can't imagine anyone going wrong here.

Chad


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Brian and his senior students in CT are a class act.    I can't imagine anyone going wrong here.
> 
> Chad *



I agree with Chad here. Brian and the Connecticut folks are great people to be with and are a lot of fun.

Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2003)

What are the pre-requisits for the "Instructor Training Program"?

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *What are the pre-requisits for the "Instructor Training Program"?
> 
> :asian: *



A willingness to learn the Professor's art and to teach it if possible.  As we all know, Professor was always encouraging people to teach the art of Modern Arnis whenever possible.


Take care,
Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2003)

Cool.  :cheers:

The intensive part sounds interesting.  Wish my brain could keep up as is.

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Cool.  :cheers:
> 
> The intensive part sounds interesting.  Wish my brain could keep up as is.
> ...



I remember the very first Modern Arnis camp that I went to. My brain was completely fried by the end of the first day !! For the rest of the weekend, it was all I could do to keep my head above the water !!  After that, the more seminars and camps that I went to, the more I understood the big picture so to speak. I still have LOTS more to learn !! 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Mao (Jun 15, 2003)

The term "addiction" comes to mind, among others.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *The term "addiction" comes to mind, among others. *



Yes. Maybe we should form a "Modern Arnis Anonymous" organization for those hopelessly addicted. Instead of a 12 step program, we would have a 12 angle program.   

"Hello, I'm Brian and I'm addicted to Modern Arnis."  :rofl: :rofl: 


Take care,
Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2003)

"Stick Withdrawl"

It just sounds so.....wrong.

:rofl:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *"Stick Withdrawl"
> 
> It just sounds so.....wrong.
> ...



Wrong in the extreme.  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seigi (Jun 16, 2003)

"Hello, I'm Brian and I'm addicted to Modern Arnis."   


Hi Brian,

 Hello My name is Enoch, i'm addicted to Modern Arnis Also"

Peace


----------



## Mao (Jun 16, 2003)

Hello. My name is Dan and I don't like stick withdrawal.
(Sorry)


----------



## twinkletoes (Jun 16, 2003)

CT camp will be awesome!  Last year was the first one that Brian hosted, and it rocked.  I can't wait for this year's camp.  


Hey Chad!  How's it going?  Long time no see.....

Best,

~Chris


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *I remember the very first Modern Arnis camp that I went to. My brain was completely fried by the end of the first day !! For the rest of the weekend, it was all I could do to keep my head above the water !!  After that, the more seminars and camps that I went to, the more I understood the big picture so to speak. Take care,
> Brian *



Boy, do I remember that feeling!  I don't think I can make it to Brian's camp but I'm shooting for the Chicago camp later in the year.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

A A

Arnis Anonymous

Hi, My Name is Rich and I have an addiction. One of them is to Arnis, others include Eating and Sleeping. I was hoping to find others here to help me with this issue. 


Addicted to Stick Withdrawl, Dan, Dan, Dan, AKA MAO. I must go and erase my brain now 



 :rofl:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A A
> 
> Arnis Anonymous
> ...



Looks like a bunch of us have some serious issues with regard to Arnis addiction. We must help each other !! 

Rich, I can really identify with the sleeping addiction !!:rofl: :rofl: 

Brian


----------



## Mao (Jun 16, 2003)

Rich,
 I guess it WAS a poor visual.................. 
We all have our crosses. See you soon?
Mao


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Ya know, I was thinking...

Maybe someone should have a camp or something and folks can work on this addiction together?

hmmm....


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ya know, I was thinking...
> 
> Maybe someone should have a camp or something and folks can work on this addiction together?
> ...



Does this have to include singing "Kumbaya" ? And group therapy sessions where we confess to the dangerous effects of arnis addiction on our lives ??  Maybe we'll be verklempt ?  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Naw...I was thinking a big circle, but then we hit each other with sticks. 

That of course means, not everyone hits -me-.... at the same time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Rich,
> I guess it WAS a poor visual..................
> We all have our crosses. See you soon?
> Mao *




Dan,

I was hoping to drop by on Saturday 

I have a busy shcedule for work right now, and I have to be here Friday, and Saturday Night is a retirement party  so I can only stay part of Saturday.

I was hoping to stop by and see old friends, make a new one or two, and pay my respects to Dr. Schea again 

Am I welcome?
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Naw...I was thinking a big circle, but then we hit each other with sticks.
> 
> That of course means, not everyone hits -me-.... at the same time.
> ...




In Our club we call this the circle of pain. WHat starts at one point goes around the circle to the starting point  This can be done empty handed as well  MOre students come back this way  :rofl:


----------



## Mao (Jun 17, 2003)

Rich,
  Of course you are welcome! I would like to spend more time talking with you this time. Maybe we could sit down so I wouldn't have to strain my neck looking up.  
Dan Mc.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 23, 2003)

A bump up for the next IMAF, Inc. camp.


Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 26, 2003)

Bumpety bump bump.


----------



## Mao (Jun 26, 2003)

Whoophiney,
 My your sooooo subtle. I must still agree,,,,,,BUMP. 
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy cow, Mao, you're a brown belt !!

WhoopAss


----------



## Mao (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey yeah,
 When did that happen?
MAO


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Hey yeah,
> When did that happen?
> MAO *



The check cleared?

:rofl:


----------



## Mao (Jun 26, 2003)

Shhh,
 I thought that was not a public affair.  
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey, what's going on between Kaith and Mao ????????

How come I don't get a cut of the action ??


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Hey, what's going on between Kaith and Mao ????????
> 
> How come I don't get a cut of the action ??
> ...




Brian,

The Check is in the Mail  


Honest :idunno:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 30, 2003)

bumpety bump bump


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 2, 2003)

bump bump bump bumpety bump bump.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 17, 2003)

A bump. Two weeks away from training with a group of classy people.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## modarnis (Jul 18, 2003)

On behalf of Brian Zawilinski and our entire Connecticut crew, we invite all persons from all organizations to attend our Connecticut camp  7/31-8/3.  Individual session pricing is available.

We look forward to training with friends old and new.  We are also planning a special evening session for Saturday.  

Flyer is available at modernarnis.net


Regards

Brett Salafia


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modarnis _
> *On behalf of Brian Zawilinski and our entire Connecticut crew, we invite all persons from all organizations to attend our Connecticut camp  7/31-8/3.
> Regards
> Brett Salafia *



Brett,

My personal thanks for the invitation.  I have been in communication with Brian recently about getting together at some upcoming camp.  This one I won't attend as $ is the main consideration.  So far no one has donated me free flyer coupons.  Dang!  My PR agent hasn't been doing his job!  You guys up there have a great camp and let us know how it went.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 18, 2003)

If I were to go to this one then that would be 3 events in one month, and my Fiance' would have to casterate me!  

:rofl: 

he he....it's funny cause it's true.....

Make sure you give us a review, though, so I'll know what I missed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modarnis _
> *On behalf of Brian Zawilinski and our entire Connecticut crew, we invite all persons from all organizations to attend our Connecticut camp  7/31-8/3.  Individual session pricing is available.
> 
> We look forward to training with friends old and new.  We are also planning a special evening session for Saturday.
> ...




Brian is a nice guy. Will someone pass on my respects and a simple *HI* from me to him? 

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Brian is a nice guy. Will someone pass on my respects and a simple HI from me to him?
> 
> Thank You
> :asian: *



Just another bump as this camp is just a week from today. Rich, I will convey your respects to Brian Zawilinski when I get there. This should be a fun camp.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 24, 2003)

Brian

Thanks!


PS: Say to hi anyone else I might know


----------



## Mao (Jul 29, 2003)

3 days till the Conn. camp!  
MAO


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 29, 2003)

Say hi to Brian for me as well, will you.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 29, 2003)

Connecticut, here I come !!! 

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## modarnis (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks to all who attended the Connecticut Camp.  We had an excellent turnout.    The MOTT did a great job presenting a wide range of techniques.  Great emphasis was placed on footwork and proper alignment in techniqes with or without weapons.

One of the highlights was a round robin tapi tapi session with each master contributing techniques from a basic posture.  Beginners and veteran players found this session particularly informative.

Friday morning, Master Richard Roy used his extensive internal arts background to connect  Modern Arnis concepts.  He did footwork drills and a Modern Ar.nis variation of push hands to illustrate his concepts.

Guro Roland Rivera presented a section on footwork and angling built from siniwali boxing drill.  By removing the slap away cue, he made the drill flow realistically for partner training.

Guro's Wayne Tanguay and Brett Salafia presented a session on Palis Palis.  The basic drill was connected to passing/go with the force concepts for empty hand self defense applications.

Saturday evening, after demonstrations by the Middletown Kenpo and Connecticut Kenpo kids demo teams, the camp changed venues to Lesley Spindler and Guro Brett Salafia's residence for a dinner/social gathering.  New friends were made and old friends had time to catch up over a feast of fried turkey, steaks, salads and a huge variety of desserts.

The camp closed with a formal testing/review session. THe Connecticut crew is already looking ahead to next year


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2003)

:cheers:


----------

